# 6 or 7 gal buckets



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Are these only made for ice fishing or can they be found outside of Cabelas or GM? What kind of products come in them? I asked at a few bakeries and they don't use them.

What is the cost to buy them?? I want one for ice and one for my next generation minnow bucket(summer fishing).

Harry


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Try a pool supply.


----------



## Revpilot (Jan 16, 2009)

I got mine at us plastics in lima ohio,I can't you a link now website maintenance going on.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

white castle the one in the wonder land mall parking lot years ago use to sell old pickle buckets. that they would go threw out the year i think they were 5 gallon bucket thought. are you looking for 6 or 7 gallon for sure or would a five do? by the way i don't think wonder land mall is there any more either? could try other white castles? if you need five gallon buckets? dairy maid ,real, etc... for milk crates etc...


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Revpilot said:


> I got mine at us plastics in lima ohio,I can't you a link now website maintenance going on.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



ya there pretty good so is this place but you got to buy a minimum of five at u-line i think? here is a link to them.


http://www.uline.com/BL_8150/Plastic-Pails-and-Lids


----------



## shrek527 (Jan 4, 2010)

The need for the 6 and 7 gal buckets is you sit better on them. Your not all bunched up especially for a big guy. Plus they hold more fishys.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

shrek527 said:


> The need for the 6 and 7 gal buckets is you sit better on them. Your not all bunched up especially for a big guy. Plus they hold more fishys.


these support the weight of us big guys better and they hold a ton of fish and gear with out hurting are arses as much as a bucket. i use the rectangle creates but regular square one are just as good..

http://www.milkcratesdirect.com/rectangular-milk-crates-6-gallon-24-quart


----------



## Revpilot (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.usplastic.com/mobile/item.aspx?itemid=23470


Let me know if ya need a few Ill be bye there a few times before ice season. These things are back savers!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Selfridge has em....sporadically, during the IF season. I know they are in a limited supply. Might want to call Brian and see where he gets em... if your looking for bulk.

I'll keep my eyes open for one at the flea market if your looking for 1 or 2..


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

The ice melter @ Sam's Club does Harry. (6 Gal)


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

sportsmen direct had them last year 6 gallons buckets with their handle set up. but has five gallons this year. could check with them this year to see if they got them later on? or ask raisinrat? if he can get you any??


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Zep!!


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Try Home brewing supply places...I found them there. Pricey but they have em.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

I found the seven gallon buckets at a local food co-op. They were in the brewing/wine making supplies and they are pricy.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

ficious said:


> Are these only made for ice fishing or can they be found outside of Cabelas or GM? What kind of products come in them? I asked at a few bakeries and they don't use them.
> 
> What is the cost to buy them?? I want one for ice and one for my next generation minnow bucket(summer fishing).
> 
> Harry


Harry we sell them 5 , 6, and 7 gallons in the never been used form during the winter. and 5 Gallons and smaller year round. We will be looking to stock up on them here soon as a lot of our ice fishing products has started shipping to us.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

raisinrat said:


> Harry we sell them 5 , 6, and 7 gallons in the never been used form during the winter. and 5 Gallons and smaller year round. We will be looking to stock up on them here soon as a lot of our ice fishing products has started shipping to us.



thanks for filling in were i left off. lol's was not sure if you guy were going to have them or not. that why i said talk to you lol's at least you would be showing your support for local business buying form sportsmen direct. any ways best of luck guys


----------



## Sturge (Jan 21, 2003)

Try taking two regular 5G buckets put together by cutting the bottom out of the inner bucket, Once you have one inside the other use a few rivets everything is inside and you have more storage and height for sitting a little higher.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I still prefer the 6 Gallon Ice melter @ Sam's club, about $20 and you have 50 LBS of ice melter for the drive.

USP:





ULine:






Sam's Club:

$19.98




Click the pictures kids....

:evilsmile


----------



## iceman10 (Jun 24, 2006)

Where are you located in Michigan ? I have some and maybe work a trade with u?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Where you @ ??:chillin:


----------



## SkiSoloII (Feb 8, 2011)

I stack a four-gallon inside a 5-gallon in my Strikemaster Glide-Lite. Gives me the seated height I need and some basic storage (TP/plastic bags, etc.) in the bottom bucket. I use the HT padded bucket seat for a lid. I guess I don't catch enough fish to keep up with you guys if you fill a 7-gallon bucket........

Dave


----------



## iceman10 (Jun 24, 2006)

Right on SE Michigan Indiana line .


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

You should fill out your profile so people know a little more about yourself...
I'm about 3 miles S. of White Cloud near M-37 and Harry's closer to you, but I think it's still a pretty good cruise from his place too!

RAS


----------



## iceman10 (Jun 24, 2006)

sfw1960 said:


> You should fill out your profile so people know a little more about yourself...
> I'm about 3 miles S. of White Cloud near M-37 and Harry's closer to you, but I think it's still a pretty good cruise from his place too!
> 
> RAS


Updated! Just trying to help out a fellow ice head


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

iceman10 said:


> Updated! Just trying to help out a fellow ice head


It's all good!
Harry & I do fit the moniker "Ice Headz" LOL!!
:lol: :lol:

I like getting on the ice MORE than open water - none of those $*** skis or drunken wake boards!
:evilsmile

Glad to have you on board! :fish2:


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks for all the ideas guys. I have one(6 gal)that came with birdseed, but after 10 years its showing its age. I have a pool supply in town, going to give that a shot.

Me an "ice head"? Uh-huh! If the foo *hits, wear it!

Robert, I have 250' of driveway, but its gravel.

Harry


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree SAMS club ice melter.

We use it at work and I have about a dozen bucket from the past few years. Love the height. Matter of fact I have stopped taking them as my wife said I have more than enough. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I could use more.... :evil: :evilsmile


----------

